#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  首頁 網站聯盟 正式開放申請

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2008/08/13 網站聯盟 正式開放申請*


*[spacer=5]狼之樂園已設立網站聯盟區域，希望跟質與量相當的網站作首頁聯盟，
[spacer=5]以達會員之間能夠互相觀摩學習，創造網站間的雙贏
[spacer=5]名額有限，有意者請與我 ()聯絡或至意見箱表達意見


[spacer=5]目前『狼之樂園』在網路上的統計客觀數值如下*

[spacer=10]Google PR  *2* 

[spacer=10]Alexa 排名 *138319*

[spacer=10]依頻寬用量統計訪客來源: 
[spacer=10]台灣 *48%*  大陸 *24%*  香港 *6%*  其他 *22%*

*[spacer=5]為避免浮濫及首頁雜亂，訂定『網站聯盟』規則如下

[spacer=5]1. 與我們聯盟的社群、論壇性質，必須至少包括一項以上所述主題之討論區:

[spacer=8]以動物主題衍生之 平面或立體藝術創作、文學創作、知識分享、保育活動、ACG文化*

[spacer=5]*2.  擁有獨立域名且 Google PR 2 (含)以上 或 Alexa 排名 30 萬以內

[spacer=4]3.  願意長久性的將狼之樂園網域連結放置於首頁*

[spacer=5]*如果不具備以上條件，狼之樂園仍備有 網站目錄
[spacer=4]網址 http://wolfbbs.net/link  歡迎前往登錄以及交換連結* 


[spacer=5]*如果要把本站加入到連結, 請使用以下圖案

[spacer=5]


[spacer=5]網頁專用語法:*



```
</img>
```




[spacer=5]*論壇及論壇簽名檔專用語法:*



```

```

----------

